# Mullet Fly - New pattern I tied up



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

This was started initially a few weeks ago as a bass fly to imitate a bluegill. After looking at it for a bit it also resembled a finger mulllet profile pretty well. Good timing since most of my flies will be baitfish for a while. It runs just below the surface and above the grass with an almost neutral bouyancy. The tail and collar really give it a great swimming action as well.

Here is a quick rundown of the fly in order of how I tied it. Overall length 3- 4 inches
Mustad signature fly tarpon size 2
mono tail guard to keep rabbit strip from fowling
Tail - rabbit strip zonker
Flash - Sparse krystal flash tied on each side of rabbit strip
Collar - Palmered schlaupen. Start with the flexible maribu section at the back and work your way  forward to the hackle part of the feather. 
Head - EP built up and trimmed to shape. Leave some of the back edge of the EP toward the collar to blend into the palmered feathers.
All tied with Mono thread.

Whip Finish trim head to shape and zap a gap eyes in place. 
Then come back with colored flat waxed nylon and finish off head and mono weedguard. 
Hope this helps someone looking for a decent and easy to tie mullet pattern


----------



## capt.jesseregister (Feb 6, 2013)

Good looking tie


----------

